# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الأمل عطبره ( ) / المريخ الزعيم

## علي سنجة

*الخميس 18 / 8 / 2016م
الساعة الثامنة مساء
استاد عطبره
الأمل ( الفهود ) / المريخ ( الزعيم )
الأسبوع 26 الدوري الممتاز
النيلين الرياضية

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*   
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ والأمل في صدام شرس بعطبرة الليلة 

 
يشهد  ملعب إستاد عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء اليوم صداماً شرساً بين  المريخ  والأمل ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل المريخ المباراة  وفي  رصيده 61 نقطة ويسعى لتحقيق الانتصار التاسع له على التوالي في الدورة   الثانية ومواصلة مطاردة الصدارة فيما يدخل الأمل الأمل المباراة وفي رصيده   28 نقطة وكان انتفض في الجولة الماضية بعد سلسلة من النتائج السيئة في   الدورة الثانية وحقق الفوز في مباراة الأهلي في ديربي عطبرة في الجولة   الماضية ويبحث اليوم عن ظهور مميز يؤهله للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من   المواجهة، وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي   يرغب الاعتماد عليها في مباراة اليوم أمام الأمل، ولا يرغب المريخ الذي   اسقط كل المنافسين في خسارة أي نقطة، لذلك سيكون حريصاً على تحقيق الفوز   والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى يفكر بعد ذلك بجدية في المواجهة الأصعب أمام   الإكسبريس في الجولة 27 من الممتاز.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## استرلينى

*شكرا اخونا على وربنا اوفق الزعيم اليوم فى كسب النقاط بسهوله بدون مشاكل ...........................يارب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*دقيت سدرك يا على سنجه ؟؟؟؟
أدها وأدود وربنا يوفقك وينصر الزعيم ويثبت الركب !!!!
*

----------


## ابو همام

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة الامل اليوم 

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى 



في الدفاع : ابراهومة , نمر , ضفر , بخيت خميس
   
في الوسط : ابراهيم جعفر , عمر بخيت , محمد الرشيد , كوفي
   

في الهجوم : رمضان عجب  , اوكرا
 

*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق ي رب للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان ومحسن قائدا الجهاز الفني للمريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السعد



*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## بشارة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

المريخ والأمل في صدام شرس بعطبرة الليلة 

 
يشهد  ملعب إستاد عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء اليوم صداماً شرساً بين  المريخ  والأمل ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل المريخ المباراة  وفي  رصيده 61 نقطة ويسعى لتحقيق الانتصار التاسع له على التوالي في الدورة   الثانية ومواصلة مطاردة الصدارة فيما يدخل الأمل الأمل المباراة وفي رصيده   28 نقطة وكان انتفض في الجولة الماضية بعد سلسلة من النتائج السيئة في   الدورة الثانية وحقق الفوز في مباراة الأهلي في ديربي عطبرة في الجولة   الماضية ويبحث اليوم عن ظهور مميز يؤهله للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من   المواجهة، وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي   يرغب الاعتماد عليها في مباراة اليوم أمام الأمل، ولا يرغب المريخ الذي   اسقط كل المنافسين في خسارة أي نقطة، لذلك سيكون حريصاً على تحقيق الفوز   والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى يفكر بعد ذلك بجدية في المواجهة الأصعب أمام   الإكسبريس في الجولة 27 من الممتاز.





لماذا نقوم بتضخيم الخصوم ؟
هل الأمل ند للزعيم ؟
قال صدام شرس !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  مدير البرامج بقناة  النيلين .... في حديثه لاذاعة هوي السودان ... قبل قليل .. المباراة غير منقولة تلفزيونيا ... ولا اذاعيا ...

 طاقم القناة وصل الخرطوم الان ... قادما من عطبرة.. 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اخبار نقل المبارة هل هى متلفزه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله بالنصر اليوم على الامل
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					

لماذا نقوم بتضخيم الخصوم ؟
هل الأمل ند للزعيم ؟
قال صدام شرس !!!!!



اي مباراة جمعت المريخ مع الامل لم تخلو من شراسة 
الشراسة لا تعني الندية ... الامل شرس في الملعب
وجمهوره اشرس من لعيبته خاصة مع المريخ
هذه حقيقة لا ينكرها احد ..الامل لا يستأسد
إلا امام المريخ خاصة ... يلعب وكأنه
لديه ثأرات بايتة مع المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا المباراة غير متلفزة

هلى الإذاعة الرياضية فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن تعديل في التشكيلة 

تشكيلة المريخ :
جمال سالم - 
ضفر -وليد بدر الدين - بخيت خميس - ابراهومة -
 ابراهيم جعفر - عمر بخيت - محمد الرشيد - مصعب عمر -
 رمضان عجب - عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المباراه غير منقوله تلفزيونيا

تشكيله المريخ

جمال سالم ضفر نمر بخيت خميس ابراهومه ابراهيم جعفر محمد الرشيد عمر بخيت اوكرا عنكبه رمضان عجب .

منقول من صفحة نادي المريخ  السوداني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*او

تشكيله المريخ

جمال سالم 
ضفر نمر بخيت خميس ابراهومه
 ابراهيم جعفر محمد الرشيد عمر بخيت اوكرا
 عنكبه رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*يا شباب الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*صفوة عطبرة وينهم؟....

امدونا بالاخبار
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حس لا خبر ان شاء الله خير ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ساكواها

*المباراة الساعة ظ¨:ظ£ظ 
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*المباراة الساعة 8:30
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*صفوة عطبرة وينهم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وين كسلاوى وعبدالمنعم ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*والله التقول الكورة دي في زنزبار ما عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كركبه شديده !!!!
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*رابط الإذاعة الرياضية يا احباب
*

----------


## kartoub

*ان شاء الله منتصرين بقدر ما اكره أمل عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق انـ شـاءالله
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzreem
					

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/



مشكور جدا يااااازعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzreem
					

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/



مشكووووووووووووور !!!!
*

----------


## azzreem

*لاشكر علي الواجب ي شباب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بداية المبارة بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة اللقاء 
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يبدو ان اللمعلق لايعرف اسماء لاعبى المريخ غير ابرهومة ونمر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قوم لينا نفسنا
*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يلعب بالأحمر الكامل من الشمال للجنوب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*يدير اللقاء الدولي أبو شنب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بالله ده مذيع ده ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*



البث المباشر
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*والله مذيع تافح لدرجه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ايزكل الغانى لاعب خطير جدا يجب مراقبتة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مذيع يتفاده نطق اسماء لاعبى المريخ عن عمد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اقرب لييييييى  . . . اللاعب 
ده شنو ده ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ايزيكال ده بيتمرن مع ناس المريخ لاكثر من اسبوع...عشان مافيهو سمسرة ما سجلوه...الان واقف لينا في حلقنا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قووو     و  وووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قوووون
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهدف الاول للزعيم ابراهيم جعفر 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ابراهيم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*إبراهيم جعفر براسية من عكسية اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*هدف ابراهيم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*في الدقيقة 13
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*الله اكبر ان شاء الله 0/6
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*فرصة خطيرة للامل انفراد كامل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

ايزيكال ده بيتمرن مع ناس المريخ لاكثر من اسبوع...عشان مافيهو سمسرة ما سجلوه...الان واقف لينا في حلقنا



والله دا اخطر مهاجم الان فى الدورى الممتاز يادكتور 
خسارة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*فرصة اخري للامل
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ايزيكال مسبب صداع لنمر وضفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معلق عجيب والله  ؟ ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابداااااااااااااع والله ياابرا  ماشاءالله عليك
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المذيع ده عبيط لدرجه ربنا احلنا منه 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ايزكال ده خطير ولا المذيع ده مابفهم حاجه 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صلاح سالم ؟؟؟؟
يعنى جمال سالم
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ولا دفاع المريخ تعبان اليوم  الله استر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ايزيكال دا لازم يتراقب يابرهان
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لماذا الحكم الفاضل ابوشنب
*

----------


## استرلينى

*كل مباريات المريخ ماظهر فيها ابوشنب ماعدا المباره دى 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

ايزكال ده خطير ولا المذيع ده مابفهم حاجه 



المذيع بتمني يصرخ مع كل هجمة للامل عشان الجماعة 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ماهى معايير اختيار المعلق ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*37 دقيقة النتيجة 1/0 للزعيم 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 38 والنتيجة 1/0 لصالح المريخ براسية ابرا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الدقيقة 39
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المعلق مافضل الا يقول قووووووون للامل

ياخى قوم لف ياجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابراهومة لاعب كورة كبيرة جدا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يبدو ان محمدالرشيد بعيد من الفورمة بسبب الغياب الطويل
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*45 دقيقة وثلاثة دقائق وقت بدل مبدد 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووووووك نتيجة الشوط الاول وعقبال الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ههههههههه نهاية الشوط مذيع تحفة 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*محمد الرشيد دى نظريات محسن وبرهان يعنى عشان لعب فى عطبره ده حنك ميت الله استر من العك بتاع محسن وبرهان 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*طلع عنكبه ودخل النعسان فنيات النعسان افضل من عنكبه 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*رمضان مراقب لم يستفد عنكبة من الوضع 
*

----------


## الحريف

*الشوط الثاني شوط برهان ومحسن
نتمني ان يحافظ الزعيم علي النتيجة وزيادتها بأهداف اخري
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب نصرك الموزر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

طلع عنكبه ودخل النعسان فنيات النعسان افضل من عنكبه 



عنكبة لاعب سريع وحركى ومرهق لخط الدفاع
وجود عنكبة فى مثل هذة المباريات مفيد جدا اكثر من النعسان
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى دخول كوفى بديل لمحمد الرشيد لذيادة فعالية خط الوسط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصررررررررررك يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بداية الشوط الثانى بالتوفيق للزعيم بالنصر ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتفوق المريخ على الامل بهدف 
نهاية الشوط الاول بتفوق المريخ على الامل بهدف 
اليوم 09:16 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول
انطلق بلعبة من جانب المريخ ارسلها اللاعب صلاح نمر طولية لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها
هدف ضائع للامل
في الدقيقة الثالثة كاد اللاعب ازيكال ان يحرز هدفا وهو في مواجهة حارس المريخ اليوغندي جمال سالم لكن اللاعب صلاح نمر حول الكرة الي ركلة زاوية
الامل يضغط كفرووتر
في الدقائق الاولي من المباراة مارس الامل عطبرة هجوما على مرمي المريخ وكاد في اكثر من مناسبة ان يصل لشباك المريخ
ازيكال يرهق دفاع المريخ كفرووتر
ارهق اللاعب ازيكال دفاع المريخ بتحركاته المزعجة 
حذر في المريخ كقرووتر
شاب اداء المريخ مع بداية المباراة الحذر الشديد فيما لعب الامل باندفاع شديد من اجل الوصول لشباك المريخ و كاد اللاعب التكت وزميله الغاني ازيكال ان يصلا لمرمي المريخ لكنهما لعبا بدون تركيز 
هدف للمريخ
احرز اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر هدف المباراة الاول مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب عمر بخيت التي مررها للاعب اوكرا لابراهيم جعفر في قلب مرمي الامل
هدفان ضائعان للامل
عقب الهدف الذي احرزه المريخ وجد ازيكال الا انه اهدر الكرة الاول في خارج الملعب 
وفي التمريرة الثانية صوب اللاعب كرة خرجت لضربة مرمي
عودة
عاد المريخ للسيطرة وقاد اكثر من هجمة كانت لها خطورتها على مرمي الحارس فواز 
في الدقيقة 40 كاد الامل ان يحرز هدفا لكن دفاع المريخ ابعد كرة اللاعب التكتب لخارج الملعب
وفي الدقيقة الاخيرة كاد اوكرا ان يحرز هدفا لفريقه قبل ان يطلق ابوشنب نهاية الحصة الاولي بهدف للضيوف
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كوفي بديل لعنكبة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دخول كوفى بديل للاعب عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*عنكبه  مصاب لماذا تم اشراكه من البدايه
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ركنية لصالح الامل  . .  الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

عنكبه  مصاب لماذا تم اشراكه من البدايه



حاجة عجيبة !
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اوكرا يتقدم لخط الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*أتكر / موسى قديم  الحاصل شنو  . . . ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الثبات ياشباب   . ..

اللهم نصرك ياااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*خروج اوكرا ودخول عبده جابر 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اصابة جمال سالم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تغير في الامل خروج الخزين ودخول عبدالقادر محمد عمر 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 22من الشوط الثانى والنتيجة 1/0 لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ازيكال كتلوه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عايزين التانى يا ناس لتثبيت الركب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معلق ليق  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خروج اوكرا وعنكبة اثر كتير فى اداء المريخ وحرر لاعبى خط دفاع الامل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لانرغب فى الاداء الجيد ولكن نرغب فى الخلاصة والنتيجة الايجابية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ ان لم يؤمن النتيجة سوف يندم كثيرا
ظهر المريخ مكشوف  
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصر ياااااااااارب
هدف ضائع لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يستر 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*وين كروتك ياالفاضل ابوشنب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اصابة ابراهومة في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مازن بديل لابراهومة 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دخول اللاعب مازن شمس الفلاح بديل للاعب ابراهيم محجوب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اصابة جمال سالم للمرة الثانية من مهاجم الامل 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما قلت ليكم كتلوه
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خروج المهاجم ايزيكال  الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هدف التعادل للامل وصراخ المذيع
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معلق جلفوط بدرجة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كنت متوقع هذا الشي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطأ من صلاح نمر كلفنا التعادل
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تعادل في الدقيقة 42 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خروج اوكرا  خطاء كبير جدا للجهاز الفنى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مذيع زنطور بجد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*المذيع انتشي وعايزها تخلص 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المعلق فرحان اكثر من لاعبى الامل
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*تغيرات الجهاز الفنى عك فى عك ياخى الامل ده منتهى سبحان الله 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المذيع في نتظار صافرة ابوالشنب حق تعادلات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ده اكنه خايفين منو
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ اضاع مباراة في اليد من فريق متواضع 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المذيع اسامة حمد الطاهر ( الفرحان )
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*المذيع معفن
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد   . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى ومزمل قدونا النقاط الكاملة النقاط الكاملة لمن جابو خبرنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*قدر الله وما شاء فعل حال الكورة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لابد من التعويض امام الاهلي
والا فعلا الممتاز حيطير مننا
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*أنا مازعلان إلا من المذيع الجلفوط دة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياخي بتشائم من الاسمو الفاضل ابو شنب شديد
زول نحس نحس
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*يكورك زى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الصدى ومزمل قدونا النقاط الكاملة النقاط الكاملة لمن جابو خبرنا








و الله بالجد كنت خايف مزمل يكجنا زي ما عمل المرة الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
					

لماذا نقوم بتضخيم الخصوم ؟
هل الأمل ند للزعيم ؟
قال صدام شرس !!!!!



عرفت الان انه صدام شرس بحق يابشارة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله بالجد كنت خايف مزمل يكجنا زي ما عمل المرة الماضية



وقد حدث ياحبيب
كتب عمودين ورا بعض عن رمضان عجب الليلة الراجل الكورة ما لمسها
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

المريخ ان لم يؤمن النتيجة سوف يندم كثيرا
ظهر المريخ مكشوف 



قبيل شن قلنا
                        	*

----------

